# France - Normandy



## gloriashelton (Nov 7, 2009)

Are there any timeshares in the Normandy area of France?  Would appreciate any insight.  Thanks!


----------



## Jimster (Nov 7, 2009)

*Normandy*

Yes there is.  The one that comes up most often associated with Diamond Resorts.  It La Residence Normandie #2572. I have never been there but the reviews are favorable.  According to RCI there are 15 in Normandy but you seldom see the other ones available.


----------



## Holly (Nov 8, 2009)

I actually had LRN on hold recently.  When I checked into it though, I found that it is pretty far from the beaches and they have very few things for kids to do.  Has anyone been there?  Is all of that accurate?


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 8, 2009)

DAE gets properties in Normandy and nearby Brittany.  A friend on mine traded for a 3 bedroom 17th century cottage in a village just outside Dinan a few years ago for late spring or early summer.  Many of the DAE properties are vacation cottages owned by Brits, but they also get apartments in a couple of chateaux there.  Joining DAE is free and you can put in a request without having to make a deposit or pre-pay an exchange fee.


----------



## lynne1956 (Nov 8, 2009)

We stayed at a timeshare in Normandy which was very unique.  See the picture on the link below or the review that I wrote 2 years ago.  It is a gorgeous 14th century manor with large park-like grounds.  The inside was not beautiful at all, but it definitely is livable.  The surrounding area is charming.
Lynne
http://www.redweek.com/resort/P2470-chateau-country-club-de-tredion


----------



## Elli (Nov 8, 2009)

Holly said:


> I actually had LRN on hold recently.  When I checked into it though, I found that it is pretty far from the beaches and they have very few things for kids to do.  Has anyone been there?  Is all of that accurate?


Yes, it is quite far from the beaches, but we really enjoyed our stay there this May.  There are a lot of quaint little villages around, good sightseeing and good food.  If you don't speak French, make sure to take a GPS along, which helped us tremendously.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 9, 2009)

lynne1956 said:


> We stayed at a timeshare in Normandy which was very unique.  See the picture on the link below or the review that I wrote 2 years ago.  It is a gorgeous 14th century manor with large park-like grounds.  The inside was not beautiful at all, but it definitely is livable.  The surrounding area is charming.
> Lynne
> http://www.redweek.com/resort/P2470-chateau-country-club-de-tredion



I have also traded in to Chateau de Tredion, and although the units were a bit tired, it had ambianace that a newly built buidling simply will never have.

It is however, deep in Brittany, not Normandy.


----------

